# zimmer streichen..



## Knorkibert (14. Mai 2011)

moin!

ich hatte vor in nächster zeit mein zimmer neu zu streichen und überlege nun grad nach einer geeigneten farbe.

ich weiß nur nicht wirklich welche farben gut zu einem zimmer passen...

ich möchte auf jedenfall nichts zu sehr helles wie gelb, orange, hellgrün, hellblau etc., sondern eher dunklere farben wie schwarz oder königsblau...

nun weiß ich aber leider nicht wie ein schwarzes/königsblau gestrichenes zimmer aussieht. soweit ich weiß sollen die farben das zimmer wesentlich kleiner wirken lassen...

nunja, ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den farben schwarz/königsblau gemacht hat und ob sie wirklich so schlimm sind wie es immer heißt bzw. ob jemand andere netten farben für ein zimmer kennt..

ich hatte außerdem vor, das zimmer einfarbig zu streichen.. also keine weiße wand mit streifen o.Ä.

wäre für ein paar anregungen/erfahrungen sehr dankbar...

grüße


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2011)

Wie sollen wir dir helfen wenn wir nicht wissen wie dein Zimmer aussieht? 
Ich schlag dir Rosa vor.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

also mit dunklen Farben musst gut aufpassen, maximal 1 Wand sonst erschlägt dich der Raum

was zum Beispiel eine gute Variante ist 3 Wände mit ner sanften Farbe und 1 Wand mit ner knalligen, das ergänzt sich dann schön

und auf jeden ne weiße Decke und so 5cm nen weißen Rand da wo die Decke auf die Wand übergeht, dass passt auch immer gut


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2011)

Ich verspreche Dir, dass wenn du alle Wände schwarz streichst, dir dein Zimmer nicht viel größer als eine Gefängniszelle vorkommen wird.

Eine Wand geht noch aber alle?


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2011)

_Was hast du den für Möbel?

Was für einen Bodenbelag?

Das wären zwei Gründe an denen ich meine Wandfarbe festmachen würde - ich steh zB. total auf dunkles Holz - da passt zB. ein schönes Braun oder Beige gut zu.

----

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache._


----------



## Knorkibert (14. Mai 2011)

das zimmer an sich ist relativ klein...

wenn man reinkommt ist links direkt der kleiderschrank, grad aus gehts weiter auf den balkon und rechts ist das zimmer, das mit 2 schreibtischen und nem 2x1,40m bett schon ziemlich ausgefüllt ist.

dazu kommen noch 2 fenster, eine kleine dachschräge und 'n teppichboden.

ist also schon recht klein und ausgefüllt.. und meine besorgnis ist eben, dass es durch zu dunkle farben nur noch enger wirkt. nur das problem ist eben, das helle farben mir nicht wirklich gefallen...^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde Dir dringenst davon abraten, dieses Zimmer komplett dunkel zu streichen.
Ich denke, das wird Dir selber nicht so gut bekommen.

Früher, als ich noch klein war (wobei ... ich werde wieder kleiner^^), da wollte ich wenigstens 1 Wand mal schwarz haben.
Dazu habe ich sie aber nicht gestrichen - sondern mit 'nem schwarzen Bastelkarton abgehängt.
Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle auch erstmal so testen.
Diese Art hat den Vorteil, daß Du es sofort wieder abändern kannst, sollte es Dir nicht zusagen - dieses Dunkel.

Dachschrägen verkleinern eh schon ein Zimmer.
Wenn es noch dunkel gestrichen wird ... hast Du wahrscheinlich gefühlte 2 m² und bekommst Depressionen.

greetz


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

*Die Farben und ihre Wirkung in Räumen*


  Jede Farbe wirkt anders, und daher kann jede Farbe einem Raum eine andere Wirkung verleihen. Ein dunkler nach Norden gelegener Raum bekommt durch helles sonnige Farben eine andere Raumwirkung als durch kühle und dunklere Töne.
  Hier ein kleiner Ratgeber wie bestimmte Farbe in Räumen wirken als Anregungen für ihre persönliche Wohnungsgestaltung.

http://www.farbenundleben.de/wohnen/wohnen_einzelfarben.htm


----------



## Knorkibert (14. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dachschrägen verkleinern eh schon ein Zimmer.
> Wenn es noch dunkel gestrichen wird ... hast Du wahrscheinlich gefühlte 2 m² und bekommst Depressionen.



ich glaube langsam auch, dass es keine gute idee ist, das zimmer komplett dunkel zu streichen... auch wenn ich eher unwahrscheinlich depressionen bekommen werde.^^

und an Kamsi... vielen dank für den link. laut den beschreibungen wäre blau optimal für das zimmer.^^

ich glaube somit wird's dann letztendlich auf ein blau/weißes (komplett blau ist... ich weiß nicht^^) zimmer hinauslaufen.

als andere alternative würde ich noch rot in betracht ziehen... aber rot und blau passen glaube ich auch nicht wirklich gut zusammen, oder?


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich so durchlese wie dein Zimmer aufgebaut ist, fällt mir spontan ein sanftes Orange ein, vllt an einer Wand, in Kombination mit beige auf den anderen Wänden.

Das wäre dann recht hell und freundlich, aber nicht so langweilig wie weiß.
Mit schwarz oder dunkelblau würde ich kein Zimmer streichen.


----------



## MrBrownie (15. Mai 2011)

so dunkel des geht doch garnicht ich streich meine zimmer immer weiß


----------



## Deanne (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich so durchlese wie dein Zimmer aufgebaut ist, fällt mir spontan ein sanftes Orange ein



Orange wollte er ja ausdrücklich nicht. Und da er helle Töne ausschliesst, bleiben nur dunkle Farben. Ich würde aber ebenfalls davon abraten, da ein dunkel gestrichener Raum einen irgendwann erdrückt. Am besten ist es immer noch, wenn man in den Baumarkt geht und sich dort seine ganz persönliche Traumfarbe mischen lässt.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Mai 2011)

Klatsch einfach Weiß drauf und feddig


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ein helles, warmes Gelb empfehlen. hat mein Zimemr und ich fühl mich Pudelwohl hier drinn^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2011)

Hm, also von dunklen Farben würd ich auch abraten. Ich hatte auch mal ne Phase, wo ich mein Zimmer dunkelblau, -rot oder schwarz streichen wollte, wo meine Eltern aber ein ganz klares Nein eingelegt haben - wofür ich ihnen mittlerweile auch sehr dankbar bin, denn mein Zimmer hätte mich vermutlich erdrückt.

Hier im Wohnzimmer haben wir das Zimmer vor ein paar Jahren beim Renovieren gelb gestrichen. Mir persönlich gefällt es wirklich gut, macht den Raum ungleich heller und freundlicher. Aber da du helle Farben ja ausgeschlossen hast, rat ich dir da mal nicht zu ^^

Im Wohnzimmer von meiner Mutter hab ich vor ein paar Monaten eine Wand rot gestrichen und mit schwarzer Farbe noch was draufgemalt (ne Skyline, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen) - das sieht auch sehr, sehr schick aus. Außerdem haben wir an den restlichen Wänden noch einen roten Streifen drangemalt und noch mit schwarzen Katzenpfoten (ist ja auch Geschmackssache) verziert.
In ihrem Schlafzimmer hingegen haben wir die Wand, an der das Kopfteil von ihrem Bett steht (Dachschräge) dunkelblau gestrichen und mit gelb "Carpe Noctem" draufgepinselt (wieso schreib ich eigentlich wir? Eigentlich war ich das und meine Mutter hat mich in den Tagen gut versorgt  ). Auch wenn das Zimmer nicht groß ist, eine Wand in einer dunklen Farbe hat ne sehr schöne Wirkung und ist auch nicht erdrückend.

Also würde ich dir eine dunkle Farbe an *einer* Wand empfehlen, vielleicht mit einer hellen Farbe noch was draufmalen, wenn du kreativ genug bist, den Rest des Zimmers entweder in einer helleren Farbe streichen oder weiß lassen.

Meine beste Freundin hat ihr Zimmer übrigens in gelb und orange gehalten, mit Wischtechnik - sieht sehr schick aus, ist aber auch ne ganze Menge Arbeit, wie sie so erzählt hat.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Mai 2011)

Such dir eine Wand aus, die du in einer dunklen Farbe deiner Wahl streichst und führ diese dann mittels 1-2 Querlinien über die restlichen Wände fort. Das Ganze gibt dann ein stimmiges Bild, und du hast deine dunkle Farbe.
(Querstreifen sind allerdings nicht sonderlich einfach zu realisieren. Da ist sehr sorgfälgtiges Abkleben und eventuelles Nachstreichen vonnöten.)


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Orange wollte er ja ausdrücklich nicht. Und da er helle Töne ausschliesst, bleiben nur dunkle Farben. Ich würde aber ebenfalls davon abraten, da ein dunkel gestrichener Raum einen irgendwann erdrückt. Am besten ist es immer noch, wenn man in den Baumarkt geht und sich dort seine ganz persönliche Traumfarbe mischen lässt.



Scheiße stimmt, ich hab wieder net richtig gelesen. 
Wie wärs mit Regenbogenfarben?

Haste von allem etwas...


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

"Es ist besser während einer Quest zu sterben scheitern, als nie eine Quest begonnen zu haben." 

 Hau rein! Streich es in Schwarz/Königsblau. 
Ist ja nicht so, als ob du für immer an diese Farbe gebunden wärst und man es nicht wieder überstreichen könnte bei Nichtgefallen ...


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> "Es ist besser während einer Quest zu sterben scheitern, als nie eine Quest begonnen zu haben."
> 
> Hau rein! Streich es in Schwarz/Königsblau.
> Ist ja nicht so, als ob du für immer an diese Farbe gebunden wärst und man es nicht wieder überstreichen könnte bei Nichtgefallen ...



Ja, nur bei Schwarz überstreichen haste deinen Spass... musst teure Deckfarbe kaufen und so ein Müll.
Dann doch lieber die Karton-Idee.


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2011)

Rosa und/oder pink mit Hello-Kitty-Motiv und gelben Blümchen


----------



## Knorkibert (16. Mai 2011)

danke euch allen erstmal für die vielen ideen^^

momentan bin ich auf dem stand, dass ich 1-2 wände höchstwahrscheinlich königsblau (die seite beim bett definitiv... evtl noch dazu die gegenüberliegende) steichen werde und den rest weiß lasse.

...dann wünscht mir mal gutes gelingen


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Meine Freundin hat die Wände hellgrün, aber nicht stechend, sondern eher ruhig und dazu überall an der Wand kleine Kreise in verschiedenen Farben aufgemalt, sieht aus wie Planetenhaufen. Sieht echt toll aus. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir keine Tipps geben, bin absolut kein Heimwerker.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir nur raten:
NEO GRÜN, hatte ich vorm Umzug auch, das ist göttlich
Macht's Zimmer groß & hell


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich verspreche Dir, dass wenn du alle Wände schwarz streichst, dir dein Zimmer nicht viel größer als eine Gefängniszelle vorkommen wird.
> 
> Eine Wand geht noch aber alle?



Also mein Zimmer ist komplett schwarz gestrichen, inklusive Decke. Es misst ca. 20 Quadratmeter und erscheint absolut nicht kleiner als wenn es weiß gestrichen wär (was es vorher war). Und nein, ich bin kein Satanist oder Grufti oder sonstwas. Ich fand das damals (ist schon seit fast 10 Jahren so) einfach stylish und werde das auch so beibehalten.


----------



## Kuya (18. Mai 2011)

Knorkibert schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich hatte vor in nächster zeit mein zimmer neu zu streichen und überlege nun grad nach einer geeigneten farbe.
> 
> ...



Anstaltweiß kommt immer gut, mit nem Hauch von komerzieller Rauhfaser.

Die Akzente seitzt du ohnehin, mit deiner Einrichtung, Deko, Postern, Bildern, usw.

Wähle Monotone Farben, dein Krempel macht die Bude sowieso noch früh genug Legobunt. 




HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Also mein Zimmer ist komplett schwarz gestrichen, inklusive Decke. Es misst ca. 20 Quadratmeter und erscheint absolut nicht kleiner als wenn es weiß gestrichen wär (was es vorher war). Und nein, ich bin kein Satanist oder Grufti oder sonstwas. Ich fand das damals (ist schon seit fast 10 Jahren so) einfach stylish und werde das auch so beibehalten.



Das sieht wirklich gut aus! 

Mein Bad ist auch komplett Schwarz, und in der Küche hab ich schwaze Kacheln.
Wobei.. würdest du mich sehen, würdest du mich wohl zwischen Satanist und Grufti abstempeln, je nachdem wie tief dich meine Ausstrahlung schokiert.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Mai 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wobei.. würdest du mich sehen, würdest du mich wohl zwischen Satanist und Grufti abstempeln, je nachdem wie tief dich meine Ausstrahlung schokiert.



Haha, das könnte passieren, aber es wär nicht negativ. Ich war bis vor ungefähr einem Jahr selber noch in der Szene und werd das wohl nie ganz ablegen können, mein Zimmer war allerdings vorher schon schwarz. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab gehört lila/flieder ist im Moment IN...meine Regierung will den Flur flieder/weiss streichen..naja ik wees nich.


----------



## Linija (18. Mai 2011)

Ich schließ mich gleich mal an^^

Ich muss das Klo (es ist wirklich nur ein ganz winziges Klo)
demnächst mal streichen. Die Fliesen sind Hellblau, der Boden
hat ne helle "Kack-Farbe" ^^ so.. womit streich ich jetz die Decke?
Weiß ausgenommen^^


Zu deinem Zimmer:

Mach doch ne Mischung draus und streich ne Wand in Streifen:
Blau und Schwarz in schrägen Streifen! Das sieht bestimmt geil aus xD


----------



## Edou (18. Mai 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> , der Boden hat ne helle "Kack-Farbe"



Zu oft die Schuessel verfehlt? 

Tut mir leid, konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2011)

Mhm...

Okay...

Die Wände in einem dunklen Sienna Ton auf einem "Naturmuster", den Boden in einem dunklen grün mit goldenem Blattmuster oder auch andersrum, wie's halt gefällt...

Edit:
Wenn ich es recht überdenke, die Wand doch besser direkt Dunkelgrün mit goldenen Blattmuster, sieht definitiv besser aus ^^


----------

